# In The Country... Chino @ 8 months HEAVY!!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*chino @ our friends property in shawnee oklahoma...

55 lbs of tongue! LOL

we had a good time, we hope you enjoy the pics! (thanks JME!)
*




































































































*YOU KNOW EVERY MEXICAN LOVES HIS BIG RED! LMAO*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

cool black and whites!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful dog bro he is looking great. I love the ticking and the brindle =) he looks like he is a really sweet dog.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Chino looks so nice and clumsy, in a good way.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Chino is a good lookin boy !!! great pix ! he looks so happy lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

love that tongue!!! In a good way lol:>


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

great pics. looks like a fun day out. it seems like every time i see his pics he has grown a little bit.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice set of photos. Chino is coming along very nicely.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos.
Chino is looking good!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww rgeat pics of Chino, he looks so happy. Thanks for sharing Oz.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Chino is so handsome, nice pics!


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

My mexican LOVES his big red too lol. And Chino looks great!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> cool black and whites!!!


thanks man, i thought id change it up this time, i like the contrast!



davidfitness83 said:


> Beautiful dog bro he is looking great. I love the ticking and the brindle =) he looks like he is a really sweet dog.


man i love his flashy brindle... and yeah, he licks people to death 



SEO said:


> Chino looks so nice and clumsy, in a good way.


oh you know how puppies are! 



DueceAddicTed said:


> Chino is a good lookin boy !!! great pix ! he looks so happy lol


thanks... gotta wear that butt out! LOL



bluefamily said:


> love that tongue!!! In a good way lol:>


yeah if youre not watching he'll getcha!:rofl:



hell no they wont go said:


> great pics. looks like a fun day out. it seems like every time i see his pics he has grown a little bit.


we had a blast... my buddies built a poorly constructed ramp for their skateboards... wow... i gotta post a blooper vid



Elvisfink said:


> Very nice set of photos. Chino is coming along very nicely.


thanks man... i really appreciate it! jaime took the pics tho, i just edited them 



OldFortKennels said:


> Looks like everyone had fun!


We sure did.. everyone came home tirrred



Jaz's dad said:


> Great photos.
> Chino is looking good!!!!!


thank you!!



apbtmom76 said:


> awww rgeat pics of Chino, he looks so happy. Thanks for sharing Oz.


gotta keep all the chino fans happy


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

awww look at the boy!!! looking good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Chino is so handsome, nice pics!


thanks! im happy with his progress



pitbullgirl22 said:


> My mexican LOVES his big red too lol. And Chino looks great!


lol we love sunkist too but thats for another thread LOL



Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> awww look at the boy!!! looking good


yes he takes after me LMAO :hammer:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

he is gorgeous


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awww beautiful dog


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you everybody for the awesome picture comments!! You guys/gals are sweet 
Chino feels like a celebrity... LOL


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice...............chino is looking good and i don't know buster was a month older then him


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> he is gorgeous





Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> awww beautiful dog


thanks for the kind words. im proud of him and it makes me feel really good when i see stuff like that... again, thanks.



t1dirty said:


> nice...............chino is looking good and i don't know buster was a month older then him


i didnt either, i thought they were the same age. chino was born 2/15/2009 a day after valentines


----------

